# Update - Benachrichtigung Systray - magneto?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich probiere gerade für einen Laptop Sabayon aus. Dort gibt es in kde im Systray eine Update - Benachrichtigung. Kann man denn für Gentoo nicht etwas ähnliches hinbekommen ? Qausi einen Abgleich zwischen dem eigenen Portagetree und dem offiziellen, ohne den eigenen zu synchronisieren.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Aug 14, 2011 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

Guck doch einfach wie das Paket heisst und nutz den  Sabayon Overlay unter Gentoo?

----------

## cryptosteve

Was tut das Teil? Dich benachrichten, wenn Updates Deiner installierten Pakete vorliegen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Benachrichtigt, wenn Updates meiner installierten Pakete vorliegen.

----------

## franzf

Du hättest wenigstens sagen können, wie denn das Appplet heißt (sollte doch IRGENDWO angezeigt werden.

Um es kurz zu machen: Mir ist das vor kurzem bei packages.gentoo.org über den Weg gelaufen. Der package-Manager von Sabayon ist wohl sys-apps/entropy. Dafür gibt es seit kurzem direkt in portage die Notification Applets - such einfach nach "magneto".

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich will vermeiden, das die magneto/ entropy Sache mein Portage beschädigt/ modifiziert. Hat das schon einmal jemand unter gentoo ausprobiert?

----------

## franzf

Such doch bitte mal selber.

Google -> sabayon entropy -> Sabayon Wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> Entropy is the name of the Sabayon Linux binary package management system.

 

Willst du die vorkompilierten Binaries?

Da das mittlerweile in Portage ist, brauchts den layman-step zum Installieren nicht.

Ansonsten gibts noch packagekit, mit Fontend kpackagekit (im kde-overlay). Ist halt kein Plasmoid, kann man beim Entwickler sicher anregen  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Muss ich mal in virtualbox ausprobieren.

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. ist kportagetray etwas was dir gefallen könnte.

----------

